

Auto blue benie (JS face detector fun) - eoghan
http://stuff.contrast.ie/beanie/

======
dandinu
Sweet!! I love it.

One question: Can this library be extended to more specific areas of the body?
Like detecting if somebody is naked?

I´m serios, i´m working on an adblocker especially for this.

~~~
davebarrett
Try nude.js <http://www.patrick-wied.at/static/nudejs/>

~~~
Vivtek
Wish that had a larger font.

------
rb2k_
Looking at the library: eewww, completely undocumented code :)

